# Neofinetia falcata Manjyushage



## Erythrone (Sep 27, 2014)

Bought in 2013. First blooming. I am impressed by the number of flowers on a single fan!




Neofinetia falcata Manjyushage web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2014)

Ohhhh, very sweet!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## abax (Sep 27, 2014)

Aaaah, sweet ballet dancers stepping on each other's toes. Lovely.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 28, 2014)

very pretty


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Sep 28, 2014)

As others have said, you have a lovely Manjushage 曼珠沙華 ! How does the rest of the plant appear? Are you growing it the traditional way? Thank you for posting.


----------



## Stella (Sep 28, 2014)

This is awesome!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 28, 2014)

MattWoelfsen said:


> As others have said, you have a lovely Manjushage 曼珠沙華 ! How does the rest of the plant appear? Are you growing it the traditional way? Thank you for posting.




Matt, it is a single fan. Not very showy by now. It is on grow in sphagnum moss, plastic net pot. I try to repot almost all my Neofs the "tradtionnal" way, but I must admit the results are far from perfect. I am unable to shape a perfect "ball". But it does not really matter to me since the plants are growing well anyway.

All my Neofs are grown under lights from september to May. Some were grown outdoor last summer. Amongs them was this plant. Our summer are cool here so I can give them a lots of sun. I fertilize with every watering (near 10 ppm N)


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 28, 2014)

Cute little thing!!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you for your additional information Erythrone.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice picture. One of my favorites.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice! I rather like this variety.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 3, 2014)

Lanmark, Manjyushage is the variety on your avatar, isn't it?


----------



## eggshells (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow I like that.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice. Is that two or three spurs?


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 12, 2014)

Three


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 12, 2014)

That one is excellent.


----------



## couscous74 (Oct 16, 2014)

Very nice. And Abax's metaphor is very appropriate.


----------



## gnathaniel (Oct 16, 2014)

Beautiful variant of the species!


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 21, 2014)

One of my favorite Neof as well. Good flower count for such a young plant. I don't think mine had nearly that many flowers when it bloomed the first time.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 21, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Lanmark, Manjyushage is the variety on your avatar, isn't it?



Yes, it is.


----------



## myxodex (Nov 8, 2014)

Beautiful. Also one my favourites. Is it a seedling ? I have a seedling that doesn't hold it's flowers as well as yours does ... they tend to droop over a lot.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 8, 2014)

I bought it in 2013 and I think it was a division.


----------



## Marco (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm in love.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 30, 2015)

Wow....just wow! Amazing


----------

